# K720/Apex 30 Thread



## chargrilled (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't even need a 7 but I'm getting infinite GAS for this grey one.... stick some white BKPs in this mother!(not the one in the pic that's another one)


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jan 24, 2020)

MII.............


----------



## Korneo (Jan 26, 2020)

I just love, love, love the K7 when I was younger. I still dream to have the grey one.
But damned, this anniversary one looks so awful...

The Apex with the k7 logo can be just an awesome "modern" k7 but no, they made this shit instead...


----------



## Merrekof (Jan 26, 2020)

That Apex30..ah man, that's the coolest Apex they've ever made imo.


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 26, 2020)

The prototype was announced Winter NAMM 2020. Im making this thread so everyone can post photos, videos and updates, as well as, opinions on the new model. I personally love everything minus the gold hw. Slap some OG powder cosmo on there and im all in. I do wonder if this is a one year and done Anniversary model? Will they bring back original K7 after? New colors to come? Is Japan Apex over? Please share what you think!


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 26, 2020)

I had an original blue one a long time ago. No big deal actually compared to something like an rg-7620 other than a multi piece neck. Powder Cosmo hardware looks cools but it seems to corrode easier and is less protected. None of it is worth thhe increased price. I really not into the logo either. This new one would be so much better without the k-7 logo, imo. Looks like a 5 year old drew it in less than 5 minutes.

Edit: Holy crap! I just saw how much they're going for now. What a rip off. I should have kept mine as an investment strategy. (If only one could tell the future)


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 26, 2020)

Nah.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 27, 2020)

Both those looked awesome to me. And the grey one looks way better in person versus the photos.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 27, 2020)

Tone knob?


----------



## Merrekof (Jan 27, 2020)

Zombie13 said:


> Tone knob?


The original K7's also lacked a tobe knob. Makes sense though, if Munky never uses his tone knob then why would his sig have one?
I never use it either.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 27, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> The original K7's also lacked a tobe knob. Makes sense though, if Munky never uses his tone knob then why would his sig have one?
> I never use it either.


I obviously meant on the Apex 30...

Just like Head with his ESP signature, maybe their tastes changed after so long.


----------



## Merrekof (Jan 27, 2020)

Zombie13 said:


> I obviously meant on the Apex 30...
> 
> Just like Head with his ESP signature, maybe their tastes changed after so long.


Sorry, missed that. 
Hadn't even noticed that tone knob until you posted about it. Munky does say in that interview that "Mike from Ibanez" brought him that guitar to try it out. Maybe it was meant as a production model and became an Apex sig instead?


----------



## BillCosby (Jan 27, 2020)

I really miss my old 2001 K7FB. That said, I don't know how I feel about the gold hardware. Everything else looks the same, but that throws it off for me. I definitely like the Apex30, though.


----------



## Albake21 (Jan 27, 2020)

Both of them have my interest. I see a lot of people hating on the gold, but I think it works very well. The Apex 30 is damn near perfect for me, but sadly it's $1500 and made in Indonesia. It also has the Wizard III neck which I've always hated in the past. Still, I'd love to try an Apex 30, I may be surprised.


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 27, 2020)

I dig the K7, wondering what the price will be. I'm guessing along the lines of the apex200, maybe a few hundred more. Would be cool if they came out with the grey one as well.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jan 27, 2020)

Hope a well priced APEX30 pops up on the used market in a couple years. That thing looks seriously beefy. My excuse to own a Evertune. Although I feel like I want a U-Bar on that more than a Evertune...


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 27, 2020)

Albake21 said:


> Both of them have my interest. I see a lot of people hating on the gold, but I think it works very well. The Apex 30 is damn near perfect for me, but sadly it's $1500 and made in Indonesia. It also has the Wizard III neck which I've always hated in the past. Still, I'd love to try an Apex 30, I may be surprised.



The wizard 3 has always IMO been ibanez’s “closest thing to a C shape” neck. And knowing this makes me MUCH more eager to test one of these out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> I dig the K7, wondering what the price will be. I'm guessing along the lines of the apex200, maybe a few hundred more. Would be cool if they came out with the grey one as well.



The grey was always the "unofficial" Head model, where as the blue was the "unofficial" Munky model.


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 27, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The grey was always the "unofficial" Head model, where as the blue was the "unofficial" Munky model.



No doubt, i think it'd still be cool of Ibanez to do though, even though he's with ESP now. Maybe chrome hardware on the grey and gold on the blue.


----------



## chargrilled (Jan 28, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The grey was always the "unofficial" Head model, where as the blue was the "unofficial" Munky model.


Amp tech near me had the grey one signed by Korn - I have no need for a new 7 but the APEX30 I might just get it to tune down to A as my current 7 is only half a step


----------



## DCM_Allan (Jan 29, 2020)

Geetarguy said:


> The prototype was announced Winter NAMM 2020. Im making this thread so everyone can post photos, videos and updates, as well as, opinions on the new model. I personally love everything minus the gold hw. Slap some OG powder cosmo on there and im all in. I do wonder if this is a one year and done Anniversary model? Will they bring back original K7 after? New colors to come? Is Japan Apex over? Please share what you think!


I'm glad to see you're following my page, LACSIBANEZ

If the K7 comes with the same finish, definitely I'll get one for myself.


----------



## trem licking (Jan 29, 2020)

This new k7 is the best looking one, absolutely. Love gold hardware... Should be used more


----------



## bmth4111 (Jan 30, 2020)

Need the new k7 even tho the Grey color ismt the best! Love the gold hardware.


----------



## stinkoman (Jan 31, 2020)

Did somebody state that the new K7 will actually have a flame top, or did I misread that somewhere?


----------



## DCM_Allan (Feb 2, 2020)

stinkoman said:


> Did somebody state that the new K7 will actually have a flame top, or did I misread that somewhere?


someone said that on the Ibanez 2020 post, however it was not confirmed by anyone in ibanez


----------



## sirbuh (Feb 2, 2020)

Without the K7 logo, for sure.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 3, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> Without the K7 logo, for sure.



Am i the only one that likes the K7 inlay? It gives the model it's charm imo.


----------



## sirbuh (Feb 3, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> Am i the only one that likes the K7 inlay? It gives the model it's charm imo.



Not a fan of the band. So eventually got tired of seeing the logo. 
However, was a fine guitar outside of that fatal flaw.


----------



## stinkoman (Feb 3, 2020)

I didn't mind it on mine. Me personally it looks worse and bigger in pictures, and not nearly as bad when you're in person. YMMV.


----------



## chargrilled (Feb 4, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> Am i the only one that likes the K7 inlay? It gives the model it's charm imo.



I think it's cool AF


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Feb 4, 2020)

I wish theyd bring the cancer logo and stars inlay back. Super underrated


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 4, 2020)

MaxAidingAres said:


> I wish theyd bring the cancer logo and stars inlay back. Super underrated


That one's interesting, kinda glitzy for a Korn sig imo though. 

While we're at it, I wish they woulda made that Apex200 "compass star" inlay without the red in it. Woulda left the guitar more open for different pickup colors n stuff.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 4, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> Am i the only one that likes the K7 inlay? It gives the model it's charm imo.





chargrilled said:


> I think it's cool AF



You are the only one's. Not even Munky, Head, and Feildy likes it. Only you two do (jk). That inlay is the difference between buying and not buying one for a lot of people, imo, including me. It might as well be a giant swastika or cock and balls because it yeilds the same result which is me not wanting it and disappointment.


----------



## hilljack13 (Feb 6, 2020)

I have always like the K7 logo. I guess those not a fan of Korn seem to dislike it more. Any ideas on the neck specs? I'm a fan of the original K7 neck since the width was less than the 7 strings Ibanaz produces today. 68mm vs 65mm, makes a big difference to me.


----------



## aesthyrian (Feb 7, 2020)

hilljack13 said:


> Any ideas on the neck specs? I'm a fan of the original K7 neck since the width was less than the 7 strings Ibanaz produces today. 68mm vs 65mm, makes a big difference to me.



Depends on the year made. Ibanez switched to 68mm necks in 2005, the last year of production for the K7, and every 25.5" 7 string model since has had a 68mm heel. I think the 68mm necks were also 5 piece but used wenge instead of bubinga for the laminates, much like the neck on the RG1527. Probably the same necks, honestly.

The 68mm K7's are most likely much less common but I would pay attention to the neck laminates just to be sure if that's a deal breaker.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 7, 2020)

The K7s officially received three different necks, which corresponds fairly evenly with three different eras of Ibanez neck production. 

2001/2002: Slightly thicker, modeled after current (for the time) UV models. Width at last fret: 65mm.

2003/2004: Switch to thinner profile closer to older, 90's UVs. Width at last fret: 66mm.

2005/2006: Prestige series, which saw a similar neck profile as the previous, but a wider heel at 68mm. 

Construction wise, everything pre-Prestige was 3-piece Maple/Bubinga. Prestige were 5-piece Maple/Wenge.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 7, 2020)

I'd assume the new ones would be 68mm, has Ibanez ever gone narrower since the 68mm's came out?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 7, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> I'd assume the new ones would be 68mm, has Ibanez ever gone narrower since the 68mm's came out?



Nope.

Fujigen tooled up for 68mm and hasn't budged since.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I think they've gone back to the 65mm or so for some random stuff like the ARZ7.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 7, 2020)

I really disliked the K7 inlay, but now it's a nostalgic thing I guess. I just wouldn't be right if this new guitar didn't have it.


----------



## 27InchScale (Feb 8, 2020)

cardinal said:


> I really disliked the K7 inlay, but now it's a nostalgic thing I guess. I just wouldn't be right if this new guitar didn't have it.



I completely agree^^


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Feb 12, 2020)

Anybody know when the k720 will be available and how much??


----------



## mrpanoff (Feb 13, 2020)

Funny how everyone's hating on the three-fret-large K7 logo, while the 24-fret abomination of an inlay AKA ToL is getting disproportionally less hate, if at all.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Feb 14, 2020)

mrpanoff said:


> Funny how everyone's hating on the three-fret-large K7 logo, while the 24-fret abomination of an inlay AKA ToL is getting disproportionally less hate, if at all.


Uh, people constantly hate on the ToL? It's like, the main thing people rag on J Customs for


----------



## mrpanoff (Feb 14, 2020)

eggy in a bready said:


> Uh, people constantly hate on the ToL? It's like, the main thing people rag on J Customs for



Perhaps I'm hating the ToL so much that everyone else's hate just seems not quite enough of a hate to me then.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Feb 14, 2020)

mrpanoff said:


> Perhaps I'm hating the ToL so much that everyone else's hate just seems not quite enough of a hate to me then.


It might be because of the fact that ibanez doesnt remove the TOL inlay, and that makes smit seem like it doesnt get hate.


----------



## mrpanoff (Feb 15, 2020)

MaxAidingAres said:


> It might be because of the fact that ibanez doesnt remove the TOL inlay, and that makes smit seem like it doesnt get hate.



Hence the Tree itself must have been planted from the seeds of hate, rendering it invincible to all the hate it's constantly getting.


----------



## mrpanoff (Feb 15, 2020)

MaxAidingAres said:


> It might be because of the fact that ibanez doesnt remove the TOL inlay, and that makes smit seem like it doesnt get hate.



Hence the Tree itself must have been planted from the seeds of hate, rendering it invincible to all the hate it's constantly getting.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 15, 2020)

chargrilled said:


> I don't even need a 7 but I'm getting infinite GAS for this grey one.... stick some white BKPs in this mother!(not the one in the pic that's another one)




This guy seems a bit more together than his burnout bandmate.... but the other guy's sig is far sexier


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 21, 2020)

Saw Korn last night and I got pretty close to Munkys side. Maybe 10-15 feet away. He played the "K720" for a few songs and let me tell you...that is one of the classiest yet super badass guitars I've ever seen. Looked so damn good up there and the K7 logo is almost invisible. Most of the time I thought it was just a blank fret board but it definitely shows up in certain angles. That guitar is an absolute must for me.

Guitars he played for reference-
-Silver Evertune model
-K720
-PWH Universe
-LACS? Black w/gold hardware TOL inlay
-RGA7


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 21, 2020)

vortex_infinium said:


> Hope a well priced APEX30 pops up on the used market in a couple years. That thing looks seriously beefy. My excuse to own a Evertune. Although I feel like I want a U-Bar on that more than a Evertune...



can anyone explain to me how they are pulling off the parts in the older songs they play that used the u bar but now with the evertune?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 21, 2020)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> can anyone explain to me how they are pulling off the parts in the older songs they play that used the u bar but now with the evertune?



By using a guitar with the U-Bar.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 21, 2020)

Apex1rg7x said:


> LACS? Black w/gold hardware TOL inlay



Prob his black JEM 7, can't find a pic on google but it's on his instagram.


----------



## couverdure (Feb 22, 2020)

Leviathus said:


> Prob his black JEM 7, can't find a pic on google but it's on his instagram.


He shows it off at 10:34 in this video.


----------



## The 1 (Mar 27, 2020)

AxePalace just listed the specs for the K720. $2999 with ETA of July/August.

https://axepalace.com/guitars/ibane...lE1rc3nNSQ_jDdyXlzQNn4XsydzycbhcGAjBOinmpJ9Mk


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 27, 2020)

$3000???? What the hell makes it so much?


----------



## The 1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Albake21 said:


> $3000???? What the hell makes it so much?



It's a limited edition anniversary signature. It's in line with what MIJ sig models run these days.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 27, 2020)

The APEX200 was $2700. I didn't think this would be cheaper, $3k sounds right.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 27, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The APEX200 was $2700. I didn't think this would be cheaper, $3k sounds right.


I was actually pleasantly surprised to see it at $2999, I was expecting $3299-3499 honestly.


----------



## stinkoman (Mar 27, 2020)

Not that I was going to buy one, but it's listed now with a Wizard 7 profile, and not k7, so kinda lost y all interest if that's correct.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 27, 2020)

I can feel the GAS building up.


----------



## c7spheres (Mar 28, 2020)

stinkoman said:


> Not that I was going to buy one, but it's listed now with a Wizard 7 profile, and not k7, so kinda lost y all interest if that's correct.


 I take all their neck shapes with a grain of salt. I've had many different rg's, j-custom's and even an original first model k-7 before and whether they are supposed to have different or even the same necks they are always one of two profiles, a thinner one that's flatter in the middle with wider shoulders, or the fatter in the middle one with non-intrusive smoothed over shoulders. Even the same model guitars with the same neck type have differed with one of these two shapes, ime. 
- My point is that you might try one and it has the neck you like, or not, but they don't probably all have the same profile neck, even though they're supposed to. They probably have one of these two shapes like every other Ibanez I've played. So there's hope yet! Just make sure you play it in person or can return it or something. : )


----------



## The 1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nick just posted in their fb group that these are all sold out. Supposedly only 28 of these are being made in total. Guess that kills the gas.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 28, 2020)

The 1 said:


> Nick just posted in their fb group that these are all sold out. Supposedly only 28 of these are being made in total. Guess that kills the gas.



Wow, that sucks. First the cool colored PIA's now these? C'mon Ibanez...


----------



## rgk7 (Mar 28, 2020)

The 1 said:


> Nick just posted in their fb group that these are all sold out. Supposedly only 28 of these are being made in total. Guess that kills the gas.


Yeah it is a tragedy lol


----------



## 27InchScale (Mar 28, 2020)

The 1 said:


> Nick just posted in their fb group that these are all sold out. Supposedly only 28 of these are being made in total. Guess that kills the gas.



Maybe, and I say MAYBE they are only making 28 for the anniversary but will start making it a regular production model in original or new colors the following year?


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 29, 2020)

Geetarguy said:


> Maybe, and I say MAYBE they are only making 28 for the anniversary but will start making it a regular production model in original or new colors the following year?


Like the new chromeboys then? That would def be cool, but don't get my hopes up.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 30, 2020)

The 1 said:


> Nick just posted in their fb group that these are all sold out. Supposedly only 28 of these are being made in total. Guess that kills the gas.



Yeah, SUCH a bummer. I was hoping to keep one for myself, and now thats an impossibility. I really hope Ibanez reconsiders and builds more. It wont be for a lack of trying on our end. I've had to turn 4 people away already.


----------



## xzacx (Jun 16, 2020)

Not sure if this is the best place to ask, but seemed as good of a thread as any and it wasn't worth starting a new thread for. Anyone know what a good price to pay for an Apex100 these days? Not many H-S 7 options out there.


----------



## park0496 (Jun 16, 2020)

Look up the past sales on reverb. There’s the one on GC for $1200... that one has been around though. 

Can’t wait for the Ibanez K720!


----------



## 27InchScale (Jun 25, 2020)

Has anyone on here managed to snag the K720 preorder?????? If so when is release date expected so I know when pics may be coming.


----------



## park0496 (Jun 25, 2020)

Rich has one more available.. better jump on it if you’re interested. He believes they’ll be late/add a few months


----------



## 27InchScale (Jun 28, 2020)

Im pretty excited about these personally. Its cool as is for a anniversary model, but im even more stoked at the tiny chance that the K7 could become a regular production model again in different colors or maybe even options. Personally one of my favorite guitars since it came out.


----------



## buck fever (Jun 29, 2020)

Geetarguy said:


> Im pretty excited about these personally. Its cool as is for a anniversary model, but im even more stoked at the tiny chance that the K7 could become a regular production model again in different colors or maybe even options. Personally one of my favorite guitars since it came out.



What is it that sets this model apart for you from a baseline RG 7 string? Mahogany body? The trem? I’ve been curious about the bridge for a long time as I’ve never seen one of these in person, only on paper.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 29, 2020)

buck fever said:


> What is it that sets this model apart for you from a baseline RG 7 string? Mahogany body? The trem? I’ve been curious about the bridge for a long time as I’ve never seen one of these in person, only on paper.



Everyone seems to love the neck profile. I haven't gotten around to tryin one out. It seems to be in a league of its own.


----------



## 27InchScale (Jul 1, 2020)

buck fever said:


> What is it that sets this model apart for you from a baseline RG 7 string? Mahogany body? The trem? I’ve been curious about the bridge for a long time as I’ve never seen one of these in person, only on paper.



To be honest alot. I grew up a KoRn kid, so this was a Dream Guitar/Bucket list item for me. Growing up the only 7 strings I could afford was a Ibanez RG7321. When I finally got one in 2009, i couldnt put it down. Its neck is the most comfortable overall to me of any others. I am a sucker for the Dimarzio PAF pups and much to all my guitar buddies dismay put them in almost all of my guitars. I prefer mahagony personally. Its the best sounding wood for PAFs and my tone style IMHO. Obviously the trem is legendary on here. My fav color is gray. The luminlay dots rock. The binding is so gorgeous, and last but not least the U Bar system is super fun to use. If I was blindfolded in a room with choices id prob pick the K7 based off of feel.


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 1, 2020)

I was disappointed to see the APEX 200 discontinued. That is one of the best 7 strings I have personally played. I was eyeing getting one for a while, but never pulled the trigger. I will resume a search for that or a Firespeak Blue K7 next year though. I really dug how the APEX 200 had the Blaze single in the neck position too.


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 1, 2020)

buck fever said:


> What is it that sets this model apart for you from a baseline RG 7 string? Mahogany body? The trem? I’ve been curious about the bridge for a long time as I’ve never seen one of these in person, only on paper.



If you're talking about the LoPro with the U-Bar, the only thing different is the U-Bar which could be added to any normal LoPro with a bit of work and assuming you could get a hold of the bar.
- I use to have the first K7 model and parted with it pretty fast. It was a great guitar and the U-bar was nice for palming and avoiding touching the fine tuners, but I found it got in the way where it attaches to the trem. I couldn't get my normal pick hand comfort like I can without it in there. Thanks for everything on that guitar man!



Aaron said:


> Everyone seems to love the neck profile. I haven't gotten around to tryin one out. It seems to be in a league of its own.



- The K7 I had was nice but it really wasn't anything special in comparison to other models I've had. It's like all the Ibby 7's I've had. They either have that thicker no shoulders profile or they have that flat in the middle with wide shoulders shredder neck. My k-7 had the former profile. I've only had 2 rg's that were kind of in between and those were the fatter style on the low strings and flatter style starting around the 7th9th fret.
- I find the fat/no shoulder style is best for me personally and lends itself to chordsmore comfortably and the thin wide shoulder necks are great when doing the rock star speed solo runs. Not comfortable to me but most people seem to like that one more.
- I don't know how critical Ibanez is these days on the quality control and making sure the profile is exactly what is wanted by the artists, but I know they vary on those early models I've had.
- Remember the actual artists get LACS type level of attention and on the LACS tour they show a rack of unique necks that they use showing exactly what that artists wants. People like Korn and Vai etc are just using their favorite UV or RG neck from some old guitar they had back in the day, because that neck was special and felt good.
- All I'm saying is they do vary and out of a dozen identical model guitars and setups you might only like 1 (if any) of them. You might like them all, but they will all feel different. That's why when people talk about a models neck profile or comfortability it shouldbe taken with a grain of salt as they are all different.
- You gotta figure out what type of profile you like and find the model you like and then try to find that model with that neck profile too. YOu may have to try several of the same guitar and setup before you find one you really like best.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 1, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The grey was always the "unofficial" Head model, where as the blue was the "unofficial" Munky model.




And what about the red one?






Yeah, I know it's a refinish, but it looks fucking amazing. More pics here:
https://reverb.com/item/32773314-ibanez-k7-refinished-candy-apple-red-bareknuckle-aftermath-set


----------



## failsafe (Jul 2, 2020)

Emperoff said:


> And what about the red one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s f’ing beautiful!


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 2, 2020)

failsafe said:


> That’s f’ing beautiful!



Right? I think he's asking a bit too much for it but I'm sure he'll lower the price if asked. I sold him the BKP Aftermath set that's installed on the guitar and seemed a nice guy.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 4, 2020)

Grindspine said:


> I was disappointed to see the APEX 200 discontinued. That is one of the best 7 strings I have personally played. I was eyeing getting one for a while, but never pulled the trigger. I will resume a search for that or a Firespeak Blue K7 next year though. I really dug how the APEX 200 had the Blaze single in the neck position too.



Apex200 was my fav of all the Ibanez 7s I've owned. Personally love the block heel. Plus an alder body and the wider/modern 7-string neck.


----------



## 27InchScale (Jul 25, 2020)

Any new news on this?


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 25, 2020)

I would love to, minus the price modern ones would bring. I love finding them used because they’re usually near 1k.


----------



## Albake21 (Jul 25, 2020)

Geetarguy said:


> Any new news on this?


I'm pretty sure they were already sold. I know I saw a couple up for sale were sold immediately.


----------



## 27InchScale (Jul 28, 2020)

My wish would be for a K7 in all white as well as a green would be cool. Not Apex 2 green, more neon green.


----------



## korn24 (Dec 5, 2020)

Does anyone know the final limitation of the K720TH ?


----------



## The 1 (Dec 5, 2020)

korn24 said:


> Does anyone know the final limitation of the K720TH ?



They only made 28, according to a dealer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 5, 2020)

The 1 said:


> They only made 28, according to a dealer.



Only 28 were tendered to dealers. Head* and Munky were given the other two, for a total run of 30 (30 for the 30th anniversary). At least that's what the plan was way back in spring, not sure what the actual final will be. Ibanez can be weird about production counts.

* I was told they were going to the artists, whether Head's current endorsement with ESP plays a role, I don't know. Perhaps his was given to Munky as well, or the band as a whole. I never bothered to get clarification here.


----------



## 27InchScale (Dec 6, 2020)

Hmmm the Ibanez website now lists the Ibanez K720TH 01.... whats with the 01? That wasnt on the site before... I loved MaxofMetals breakdown that Head/Munky both get one. Thats so cool and appropriate. Head did help design it. Hope the K7 comes back as a new production model personally.


----------



## stinkoman (Dec 6, 2020)

It looked like Munky is playing one on the MoPop Alice In Chains tribute where they covered “would?”


----------



## korn24 (Dec 8, 2020)

Geetarguy said:


> Hmmm the Ibanez website now lists the Ibanez K720TH 01.... whats with the 01? That wasnt on the site before... I loved MaxofMetals breakdown that Head/Munky both get one. Thats so cool and appropriate. Head did help design it. Hope the K7 comes back as a new production model personally.


every guitar in archive has now 01,02 or 03. i think that means nothing.


----------



## Womb raider (Dec 12, 2020)

Haven't posted much, but I picked this one up a month or so ago. I've been on a gold hardware kick for a while and I love dark grey so I couldn't pass this up. Setup out of the box left a lot to be desired, and the fretboard was dry as hell when I received it. PAFs are hot garbage so I ripped those out immediately in favor of blaze/evo combo. Once I got that all set up, it quickly became my number 1. I'm not a huge Korn fan by any means and could do without the k7 inlay, but it's barely noticeable. That said, this guitar is top notch and plays like butter.













Ibanez K7



__ Womb raider
__ Dec 12, 2020


----------



## aesthyrian (Dec 12, 2020)

That looks awesome with the gold hardware! Super classy.


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 12, 2020)

stinkoman said:


> It looked like Munky is playing one on the MoPop Alice In Chains tribute where they covered “would?”



This is my favorite AIC song and I this cover is decent! However, I couldn’t figure what guitar was in that video.


----------



## 27InchScale (Dec 13, 2020)

Womb raider said:


> Haven't posted much, but I picked this one up a month or so ago. I've been on a gold hardware kick for a while and I love dark grey so I couldn't pass this up. Setup out of the box left a lot to be desired, and the fretboard was dry as hell when I received it. PAFs are hot garbage so I ripped those out immediately in favor of blaze/evo combo. Once I got that all set up, it quickly became my number 1. I'm not a huge Korn fan by any means and could do without the k7 inlay, but it's barely noticeable. That said, this guitar is top notch and plays like butter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could you post or send me a few photos? I wonder if it has the same binding as the original K7 on neck and heafstock.


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 13, 2020)

Cool to see Munk do some lead work in the AIC cover vid. I'd like to see him and Head do a proper back-n-forth guitar solo on a Korn track one of these days.


----------



## Womb raider (Dec 14, 2020)

Geetarguy said:


> could you post or send me a few photos? I wonder if it has the same binding as the original K7 on neck and heafstock.


Its natural flamed maple












20201214_083715



__ Womb raider
__ Dec 14, 2020


----------



## cardinal (Dec 14, 2020)

That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## 27InchScale (Dec 14, 2020)

Its a bummer for me it doesnt have the pearl neck binding and luminlays. But still a beautiful instrument none the less


----------



## hilljack13 (Dec 17, 2020)

I ordered one of these from a reputable dealer. Has anyone seen these in stock? I have found one listed in a Taiwan site, but nothing else. Ibanez website shows these were built in sept/oct of 2020 so they should already be with the dealers. Thoughts?


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Dec 17, 2020)

Hilljack read through the quote from Max about very low production numbers.


hilljack13 said:


> I ordered one of these from a reputable dealer. Has anyone seen these in stock? I have found one listed in a Taiwan site, but nothing else. Ibanez website shows these were built in sept/oct of 2020 so they should already be with the dealers. Thoughts?





MaxOfMetal said:


> Only 28 were tendered to dealers. Head* and Munky were given the other two, for a total run of 30 (30 for the 30th anniversary). At least that's what the plan was way back in spring, not sure what the actual final will be. Ibanez can be weird about production counts.
> 
> * I was told they were going to the artists, whether Head's current endorsement with ESP plays a role, I don't know. Perhaps his was given to Munky as well, or the band as a whole. I never bothered to get clarification here.


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Dec 17, 2020)

Double post


----------



## hilljack13 (Dec 19, 2020)

Roadsterjosh said:


> Hilljack read through the quote from Max about very low production numbers.


Yes, I read those. I already knew about the 28 (I've heard 25) but didn't know about the deal with Korn. Anyway, Rich is whom I ordered from and he hasn't gotten anything from Ibanez yet. They are obviously getting shipped, just seems a bit slow considering the site shows the production has come and gone a few months ago now.


----------



## park0496 (Dec 19, 2020)

It’s a global pandemic; everything has slowed down - he probably told you it would take forever before you bought it.


----------



## hilljack13 (Dec 19, 2020)

park0496 said:


> It’s a global pandemic; everything has slowed down - he probably told you it would take forever before you bought it.


He did, I'm just getting antsy with it. I know they are done, just not a priority for Ibanez to get them out apparently.


----------



## 27InchScale (Dec 20, 2020)

Not alot of info has been passed to dealers. The one I purchased has also still not arrived at my dealer (Rich @Ibanez Rules) and he is within driving distance of the PA factory and picks up id say at least weekly. He has gotten the first one already but that was for the first persons sale before ne. Seems spotty in where and when they are being sent out. I know Ibanez was shut down/limited staff for a while due to covid. So production has sufferred. I cannot confirm nor deny that they were all built in Sept/Oct. hope to see it soon myself.


----------



## 27InchScale (Dec 20, 2020)

Not to “correct” Max Of Metal, but its the 20th anniversary, not the 30th. So the numbers produced have nothing to do with the anniversary unfortunately. But that was a cool idea.


----------



## Grindspine (Dec 20, 2020)

The APEX 200 guitars that I had played a few years ago were among the best 7s I have played, ever. I was sorely disappointed when those were discontinued. Unfortunately, I really don't like PAF-7 pickups or gold hardware, so the anniversary model is not on my list.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 20, 2020)

Grindspine said:


> The APEX 200 guitars that I had played a few years ago were among the best 7s I have played, ever. I was sorely disappointed when those were discontinued. Unfortunately, I really don't like PAF-7 pickups or gold hardware, so the anniversary model is not on my list.



Apex200 was easily my fav of literally dozens of Ibanez 7s that I've had. But I particularly liked the block heel which lots of folks don't.


----------



## Grindspine (Dec 20, 2020)

I do like the All Access heel on my RGDs and RG3727, but there was something about the combination of everything on the APEX200. I particularly liked the single coil neck position pup. I wish more guitars had a hum-single setup.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 20, 2020)

Geetarguy said:


> Not to “correct” Max Of Metal, but its the 20th anniversary, not the 30th. So the numbers produced have nothing to do with the anniversary unfortunately. But that was a cool idea.



You're 100% correct, I think I was conflating it with the UV30th that wound up not happening...at least yet. I should see about whatever happened with that.


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 22, 2020)

Max, you were 150% correct !


----------



## hilljack13 (Dec 22, 2020)

Geetarguy said:


> Not alot of info has been passed to dealers. The one I purchased has also still not arrived at my dealer (Rich @Ibanez Rules) and he is within driving distance of the PA factory and picks up id say at least weekly. He has gotten the first one already but that was for the first persons sale before ne. Seems spotty in where and when they are being sent out. I know Ibanez was shut down/limited staff for a while due to covid. So production has sufferred. I cannot confirm nor deny that they were all built in Sept/Oct. hope to see it soon myself.



Thanks for the info. I knew Rich already had two reserved when I asked him about a third. So looks like your #2 and I'm #3. Probably going to be waiting a good while. When you do get it or know it is on the way can you post? I'd like to get an idea of the wait times between shipping. Hopefully he gets them at the same time.


----------



## Droptune666 (Dec 23, 2020)

https://reverb.com/marketplace?query=7 string guitar&sort=published_at|desc

Here’s one for sale!


----------



## park0496 (Dec 23, 2020)

Rich’s were $300 cheaper


----------



## hilljack13 (Dec 24, 2020)

Droptune666 said:


> https://reverb.com/marketplace?query=7 string guitar&sort=published_at|desc
> 
> Here’s one for sale!


Sold, Damn shame I was going to call saturday to avoid taxes. Go figure someone blindsides me.


----------



## hilljack13 (Dec 24, 2020)

I just asked Rich on the stock. Says he has three but has bit of backlog. No issues there since we all know he is ass busy. Anyway. The K7's are in and we should be getting them soon, I had an upgraded package so if that delays my delivery so be it. Can't wait for this one!


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 1, 2021)

heres a few pics that rich took


----------



## NoFriegue (Jan 1, 2021)

Geetarguy said:


> View attachment 88486
> View attachment 88487
> View attachment 88488
> View attachment 88489
> ...



It's a beauty. I'm currently looking for one but everywhere I look are sold out...


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 3, 2021)

Im curious who all on here secured one beside Hilljack and myself?


----------



## park0496 (Jan 3, 2021)

I have one of Rich’s too


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 6, 2021)

Ok so I told rich id have my tech set mine up and to just ship it to me. Just opened the box! First impression is this is MAJESTIC AF. (I personally have usually always hated gold hw and thought it was gaudy)..... This instrument is the acception. Now the next biggest nail bitter was how is the neck.... I have a built in 2001 OG K7 and its by far my most played and best neck guitar I own. The K720 is slightly chunkier. Im going to assume the 2004-2006 K7s had this neck profile. I dont hate it, but I dont love it either. I was hoping it would match my 2001, knowing it most likely would not considering they have machines set up now as a standard size for neck dimensions. Thats my initial impressions, ive only had it for 30 mins. Now to go play until my hands hurt.


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 6, 2021)

Also on a side note this isnt too far from a good setup right out of the box.


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 6, 2021)

Also for thise fans of the apex 200, the K720 has the exact same neck specs as the Apex200 with only one exception. It is .5mm thinner at the first fret than the Apex 200. Other than that on paper its the same neck which would make sense.


----------



## Ammusa (Jan 18, 2021)

One up for sale as a B-stock at Thomann... I wish I had the cash 

https://www.thomann.de/fi/ibanez_k720th_b_stock.htm


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 18, 2021)

I was just able to secure one this past weekend. Now the wait....


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 19, 2021)

Apex1rg7x said:


> I was just able to secure one this past weekend. Now the wait....


Thats awesome!!!! Congrats! Who had one available? Hope it wasnt too much $$$, as ive seen the price on these hike almost immediately...


----------



## NoFriegue (Jan 20, 2021)

Apex1rg7x said:


> I was just able to secure one this past weekend. Now the wait....



Me too! I had to get one from Europe. The wait is going to be awful...


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 20, 2021)

NoFriegue said:


> Me too! I had to get one from Europe. The wait is going to be awful...


Did you get an estimated time frame at all?


----------



## NoFriegue (Jan 20, 2021)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Did you get an estimated time frame at all?



Based on other stuff I've lately ordered from Germany and shipped thru regular Deutsche Post it'll probably be at least 2 weeks to get to the US (mainly clearing customs and Covid flight delays).


----------



## hilljack13 (Jan 28, 2021)

Geetarguy said:


> Im curious who all on here secured one beside Hilljack and myself?


Apparently i was 4th in line and it was the only one Rich did not receive yet. I'm starting to wonder if he will.


----------



## 27InchScale (Jan 28, 2021)

hilljack13 said:


> Apparently i was 4th in line and it was the only one Rich did not receive yet. I'm starting to wonder if he will.


If it makes you feel any better, the Apex 30 regular peoduction guitars announced January 2020 are just now hitting the market. I felt the same way personally. I told myself it wont be real until its being shipped and in my hands. Ive heard of and seen places oversell and under deliver, especially on limited runs and special editions. So I get where your coming from. Only thing I can say is Rich is a solid dude and dealer, if he says he is getting four, hes getting four. Hoshino did for some stupid reason send them out randomly instead of at the same time.... maybe yours will be flawless!


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 29, 2021)

Still waiting on mine as well. It seems like they are trickling into dealers very randomly.


----------



## hilljack13 (Jan 31, 2021)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Still waiting on mine as well. It seems like they are trickling into dealers very randomly.


I just thought I was the only one. LOL. Hope you hear something soon. Sounds like late Feb or March from last told.


----------



## hilljack13 (Jan 31, 2021)

park0496 said:


> I have one of Rich’s too


Did you receive yours yet?


----------



## park0496 (Jan 31, 2021)

it’s in the queue


----------



## bmth4111 (Mar 4, 2021)

Surprised I haven’t seen any apex30 ngds. Seems like a pretty awesome guitar. Hopefully the build is decent on it ,the specs are right up my alley! 

anyone get one or planning to review one?


----------



## Merrekof (Mar 4, 2021)

bmth4111 said:


> Surprised I haven’t seen any apex30 ngds. Seems like a pretty awesome guitar. Hopefully the build is decent on it ,the specs are right up my alley!
> 
> anyone get one or planning to review one?


If I still had time to play and enough money I might have bought one. I used to be a huge Korn fan, they got me into 7-strings and that Apex 30 ticks a lot of boxes for me. That said, I'm looking forward to ngd's as well.


----------



## hilljack13 (Mar 5, 2021)

bmth4111 said:


> Surprised I haven’t seen any apex30 ngds. Seems like a pretty awesome guitar. Hopefully the build is decent on it ,the specs are right up my alley!
> 
> anyone get one or planning to review one?


I like it just based on the color. Old K7BG is my fav. It's really just a RGA, not even the standard PAF-7's. If you see the NAMM interview with Munky it seems like Ibanez used him just to put a name on it. I would still get one, solely because I saw them last last year and it was the guitar Munky used for the opening of the set. View from where I was.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 12, 2021)

Just a heads up for those interested. Eddies guitars has a K7 20th in stock right now. Bought from them in the past and they are a great store. 

Ibanez K7 20th Anniversary Munky Signature 7-String K720th - Signature Black | Eddie's Guitars | Reverb


----------



## hilljack13 (Mar 23, 2021)

Was told mine was in. Time for setup and wait for shipping!


----------



## hilljack13 (Mar 28, 2021)

Just curious. Has anyone been able to secure more than one? Would it be worth it since this is supposed to be limited in the numbers produced?


----------



## hilljack13 (Apr 8, 2021)

She arrived today! And what a beauty!


----------



## Merrekof (Apr 9, 2021)

hilljack13 said:


> She arrived today! And what a beauty!


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## hilljack13 (Apr 20, 2021)

Merrekof said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!


I went a bit overboard. Sold off 4 others to get two more.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Apr 20, 2021)

hilljack13 said:


> I went a bit overboard. Sold off 4 others to get two more.
> View attachment 92612


Fuck and I couldn't even get the one i ordered.


----------



## Merrekof (Apr 21, 2021)

hilljack13 said:


> I went a bit overboard. Sold off 4 others to get two more.
> View attachment 92612


Seriously? Daaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Ammusa (Apr 21, 2021)

Holy f**k!!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 21, 2021)

hilljack13 said:


> I went a bit overboard. Sold off 4 others to get two more.
> View attachment 92612


What an absolut madlad 
Congrats!


----------



## hilljack13 (Apr 21, 2021)

I would be lying if I said I wasn't a true fan. I had these staged this way because I talked myself into doing the virtual meet and greet last week. I am glad I did because when I did this, before I had a chance to say anything Munky's immediate response was "how many do you have" ..."that's awesome"...and through out the session he was first to answer all my questions. I don't do social media so I block myself out of this.


----------



## hilljack13 (Apr 21, 2021)

Thanks. FYI, when I was in Europe, Belgium beer became my favorite!


----------



## hilljack13 (Apr 21, 2021)

Merrekof said:


> Seriously? Daaaaaaaaaamn


Thanks. FYI, when I was in Europe, Belgium beer became my favorite! (double post)


----------



## Merrekof (Apr 21, 2021)

hilljack13 said:


> Thanks. FYI, when I was in Europe, Belgium beer became my favorite! (double post)


I can understand why, there are some real gems here. Fun fact: a study showed that Belgians can buy just over a thousend beers per month with their minimum wage. This is the highest number in the world.
How did you get here in Europe, the US air force?


----------



## hilljack13 (Apr 21, 2021)

Merrekof said:


> I can understand why, there are some real gems here. Fun fact: a study showed that Belgians can buy just over a thousend beers per month with their minimum wage. This is the highest number in the world.
> How did you get here in Europe, the US air force?


Yes. I was in Stuttgart, GE for three years and in that time we took a trip to Brussels. I want to say 2014 time frame. Went to the "Atom" structure which was super cool. I was really impressed with the guide that spoke several languages (French, Russian, German, English, Spanish). Made me a bit pissed at American education.


----------



## Merrekof (Apr 22, 2021)

hilljack13 said:


> Yes. I was in Stuttgart, GE for three years and in that time we took a trip to Brussels. I want to say 2014 time frame. Went to the "Atom" structure which was super cool. I was really impressed with the guide that spoke several languages (French, Russian, German, English, Spanish). Made me a bit pissed at American education.


Yeah I got to know several US airmen, even dated an air(wo)man for a while. I live near Kleine Brogel so the local bars had US customers around here. You Americans are a special kind of people, very proud at everything. 
Glad you enjoyed it!


----------

